# Printing resolution for posters



## Daf

Hi,

I hope this is the right spot for this question - it's about printing. I was asked to assemble some photos I took into a poster. They want a 24"x36" - they will be taking my artwork and printing it themselves somewhere (Kinkos or online I think). My question is what size and resolution is required for a poster that size. Since it will be raster images should I do it at the 24x36 size in photoshop? Thanks for any advice on this. This is the first time I've had to prepare for a printing. Personally I would like for it to be of the highest quality.

Thanks!
Daf


----------



## MLeeK

I always work at 300ppi. Posters are not expected to have the fine quality of a print, but It certainly doesn't hurt to have the high quality!


----------



## Rephargotohp

Well, Poster Print and Kinkos  and Highest quaility would be an Oxymoron. But to answer

You need a minimum Resolution of 2400 x 3600 to print. (100ppi) but 4800 x 7200 would be nicer but I doubt you would see the diffeence on a poster


----------



## Rephargotohp

MLeeK said:


> I always work at 300ppi. Posters are not expected to have the fine quality of a print, but It certainly doesn't hurt to have the high quality!



Yeah, only problem is some peoples computers puke on a 7200 x 10,800 File and uploads are long of printing online..but..depends


----------



## Daf

Thanks!  I know Kinkos and some of the online places are not the best  - ha ha. But I want to deliver a high quality file. I can work at 4800x7200 and also get them some lower res versions as well in case they need those for uploading. They can use whichever.

Thanks again!


----------



## RonnieRichards

Daf said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope this is the right spot for this question - it's about printing. I was asked to assemble some photos I took into a poster. They want a 24"x36" - they will be taking my artwork and printing it themselves somewhere (Kinkos or online I think). My question is what size and resolution is required for a poster that size. Since it will be raster images should I do it at the 24x36 size in photoshop? Thanks for any advice on this. This is the first time I've had to prepare for a printing. Personally I would like for it to be of the highest quality.
> 
> Thanks!
> Daf



Daf, you can definitely use photoshop for doing your stuff and it can be done in just 5 simple steps. You can get the basic tutorial of doing it on: 
How to Create a 24 X 36 Poster in Photoshop Elements | eHow.com

Print to canvas


----------



## Daf

Thanks for the link, Ronnie!


----------



## KmH

I rarely print at 300 PPI, and for large prints use 100 PPI as a minimum.

However, I have had images printed at as low as 5 PPI. Those 5 PPI images were displayed on by the side of the road billboards


----------

